# Two exciting things



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

First off, I found farm fresh eggs! Im picking some up tomorrow which is awesome. Iv been wanting to try eggs with Ruby for a while, but really didnt want to do grocery store ones if I could get my hands on some real farm fresh eggs. Excited to see how Ruby reacts to egg. Does anyone know how long they can be kept in the fridge before going bad? Also, should I give a whole egg, or only give half the insides to not upset her stomach? And, would the weight of the egg count towards her 4 oz meal, or would it be just an extra? Cause all her meals are weighed out to 4 oz, and I dont have any scraps in the freezer at the moment to portion out. 

Also, I was never able to transition Ruby to beef before, even the smallest amount would give her gross poops. So I did lamb instead. Last night I decided to try .50 oz of beef to see if things may have changed, and they did! She had a fairly good poop today. So Im going to start up beef intros again, yay!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

awesome......

she just needed some time....go slowly with the beef and maybe you can build up to a full meal or a beef rib....

as to the egg, i gave mine who both were a rough transition.....a little bit of yolk and then kept increasing until the point where i could just drop an egg into their food. 

neither eats the shell, but no worries. they don't need it....although if they did eat it, i would serve it.

you certainly must be faint with excitement  i fully expect you to swoon with joy.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Kat said:


> First off, I found farm fresh eggs! Im picking some up tomorrow which is awesome. Iv been wanting to try eggs with Ruby for a while, but really didnt want to do grocery store ones if I could get my hands on some real farm fresh eggs. Excited to see how Ruby reacts to egg. Does anyone know how long they can be kept in the fridge before going bad? Also, should I give a whole egg, or only give half the insides to not upset her stomach? And, would the weight of the egg count towards her 4 oz meal, or would it be just an extra? Cause all her meals are weighed out to 4 oz, and I dont have any scraps in the freezer at the moment to portion out.
> 
> Also, I was never able to transition Ruby to beef before, even the smallest amount would give her gross poops. So I did lamb instead. Last night I decided to try .50 oz of beef to see if things may have changed, and they did! She had a fairly good poop today. So Im going to start up beef intros again, yay!



That's so great! 

Good luck with the eggs and with the beef intro! Ruby sounds like she's right on track! (And she is TOO CUTE!  )


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm jealous because I can't find anyone around here that sells eggs. Everywhere I go I look for that homemade sign selling eggs that it seems i used to see on every corner when I didn't want eggs.

I include the egg in Snorkels daily amount. She got 4 oz for a long long time but now with more exercise she's up to 6 oz so it's easier to fit it in. If you can get small eggs, that helps - the smallest I've found were exactly 1 oz and they were perfect for her 4 oz amount.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

That's awesome news on both accounts. 
Just remember slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

You are obviously not an egg eater?? You don't need to keep eggs in the fridge unless it's really hot where you are. I never do and they should last 3 weeks.
I give my dog an egg about 5 times a week, he loves them.
By the way if you ever want to make meringues, room temp stale egg whites fluff up the best.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

sozzle said:


> You are obviously not an egg eater?? You don't need to keep eggs in the fridge unless it's really hot where you are. I never do and they should last 3 weeks.
> I give my dog an egg about 5 times a week, he loves them.
> By the way if you ever want to make meringues, room temp stale egg whites fluff up the best.


Haha yeah I only eat eggs once in a while. I used to like them but last year my sister was making us hard boiled eggs and she overcooked them and the texture just grossed me out. I didnt know they could be kept out of the fridge though, good to know! So cheap too, $3 for a dozen  The eggs we get at the store are $4.50 a dozen. They will eventually be killing some of the chickens for food in the future, so I told them to save me the organs


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Holy cow! Eggs are expensive up there by you. 

I usualy get my eggs from my dad and uncle who have near 100 chickens/ducks. But when I bought them they were $1.10 a doz. or have prices just sky rocketed and I didnt knowtice?

But back on topic, Way to go on the find and the intro!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Eggs, meat, milk, etc. are all MUCH more expensive here in Canada. It has something to do with the genuinely enormous farming subsidies in the US, from what I understand. (don't quote me or anything :wink: )


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow $1.10 for a dozen, lucky Americans! lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I just learned that if you rub the eggs in mineral oil they will stay good for 9 months


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

cesar gets about 7 button quail eggs every morning which is prolly only equal to half a chicken egg 
also whenever me or my mom bake or cook whatever egg shells are left over from bakeing or cooking i feedt hem to cesar he gobbles the plain shells down like potato chips rarely leave a single bit on the floor. he loves em today my mom made some cookies used 3 eggs cesar at all 3 shells

also when i was incubating my little button quail chicks after they hatched out from there shells i fed them to cesar!
heres a video of him eating some fresh quail eggs
Feeding Bull terrier raw quail eggs - YouTube
and just for the heck of it heres a video ofwhat those quail eggs can turn into in 16 days in an incubator 
1 day old buttons - YouTube


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Caesar is a beautiful dog. He's so serious when it comes to the eggs lol. Do you keep the quail as pets too, or just for food?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I just learned that if you rub the eggs in mineral oil they will stay good for 9 months


No way! Do you know why?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> No way! Do you know why?


I bet it seals them from the air. I'm not sure I'd want to eat nine month old eggs, though.

I have eaten eggs from the fridge that have been in there a couple months past their due date. If I put them in water and they sink, I'm good to eat them.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

> Caesar is a beautiful dog. He's so serious when it comes to the eggs lol. Do you keep the quail as pets too, or just for food?


i keep them as pets deff couldnt eat one of thse birds! the adult birds are only about the size of a newly hatched baby chicken so quite tiny birds. right now i have a total of 29 birds.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

xellil said:


> I bet it seals them from the air. I'm not sure I'd want to eat nine month old eggs, though.
> 
> I have eaten eggs from the fridge that have been in there a couple months past their due date. If I put them in water and they sink, I'm good to eat them.


Ahh so thats how one knows if eggs are fresh or not. Good to know  So if they float they are bad?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> and just for the heck of it heres a video ofwhat those quail eggs can turn into in 16 days in an incubator
> 1 day old buttons - YouTube


OMFG THEY'RE SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE :faint2:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Kat said:


> Wow $1.10 for a dozen, lucky Americans! lol


I sleep at night by telling myself that the enormous price discrepancy on meat/produce is mitigated by the zero dollars I spend on health care every year...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

didja know you can still hatch eggs that have been in the cooler for up to 5 days?
i know lots of people who go to grocery stores to buy organic eggs then incubate and hatch them.

my mom was disgusted by the thought of eating a potential baby chick lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> I sleep at night by telling myself that the enormous price discrepancy on meat/produce is mitigated by the zero dollars I spend on health care every year...


Yep - $3000-$4000 per month before we started raw. I can buy alot of eggs with that.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> didja know you can still hatch eggs that have been in the cooler for up to 5 days?
> i know lots of people who go to grocery stores to buy organic eggs then incubate and hatch them.
> 
> my mom was disgusted by the thought of eating a potential baby chick lol



:shocked: That thought is going to haunt my dreams. :wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> No way! Do you know why?


What Xillel said! I saw it on the first episode of "Doomsday Preppers"

Apparently she made deviled eggs out of the 9 month old eggs and fed them to a host of people. They were good.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> What Xillel said! I saw it on the first episode of "Doomsday Preppers"
> 
> Apparently she made deviled eggs out of the 9 month old eggs and fed them to a host of people. They were good.



This is ALSO going to haunt my dreams...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> didja know you can still hatch eggs that have been in the cooler for up to 5 days?
> i know lots of people who go to grocery stores to buy organic eggs then incubate and hatch them.
> 
> my mom was disgusted by the thought of eating a potential baby chick lol


:shocked: ... what! I NEVER knew that! Fresh baby chicklets for Ruby... no, I dont think I could lol. That kinda freaks me out though, I thought they only put non-fertilized eggs into grocery stores. So... I could literally hatch a chick with farm fresh eggs?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I'm jealous because I can't find anyone around here that sells eggs. Everywhere I go I look for that homemade sign selling eggs that it seems i used to see on every corner when I didn't want eggs.


have you tried craigslist farm& garden section? I found few people in my area that sell free range and organic eggs anywhere from $1.50-3 a dozen.


----------

